# momo mfg co.



## freddie (Apr 5, 2010)

anyone no much about these little tractors its a mono mfg co. garden tractor. i would realy like to find some good pics of how they were new. i'm going to restore this thing. thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That is a very primitive looking machine! I, for one, will be watching for updates on this unit! Looks well built.


----------



## freddie (Apr 5, 2010)

is all i need is a pic of one, so i can start the restoration. all help will not go unrewarded. as i will do a build posting on all the updates. thanks to all that help.


----------



## freddie (Apr 5, 2010)

well i have alot of research on this thing. i did locate the mfg. they have no records of this little thing, they did build it. but trashed all pics and manuals. sucks, this thing is rare. i will start the restoration next week, it will be all on my own, and make it the best i can. i am a welder & fabracater of 37yrs. so it will be fun to do.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Judging by the bottle on the hood, you have a good start!

Hope you get it back in shape soon!


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

It looks some what like an old Montgomery Ward my neighbor had when I was a kid. The MW was painted brown, but I seem to remember a mid mounted engine like that?


----------



## Jacob13 (May 12, 2013)

What kind of engine is on the mono mfg co. garden tractor?


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Eh Freddie if they are that rare and there are few pictures it might make it better!Who is going to argue about color ,decals and such if they don't really know?I would say fix her up good,throw in some personal touches,and have fun with it. I'm sure it will turn out great. Oh yeah,Whats the crank sticking out the back for?For a sleeve hitch maybe?Or is that how you wined it up to make it go!!Lol.


----------

